# هل ذكر السيد المسيح له كل المجد انه الديان العادل ؟



## Rasha_4 j c (1 يونيو 2013)

*سلام المسيح مع الجميع *

*اخواني واخواتي الكرام *

*هل صحيح ان السيد المسيح له كل المجد ذكر بالكتاب المقدس وقال انا هو الديان ؟؟؟*

*ارجو الفائدة من فضلكم مع اقتباسات ايات من الكتاب المقدس وخصوصا من العهد الجديد ... لاني انا احب العهد الجديد  *​


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (1 يونيو 2013)

Rasha_4 j c قال:


> *سلام المسيح مع الجميع *
> 
> *اخواني واخواتي الكرام *
> 
> ...



*المسيح هو  الديان*

 



* 											 											1  يقول  											بولس الرسول " لأننا لابد  											أننا جميعًا نظهر أمام كرسي المسيح،  											لينال كل واحد ما كان بالجسد، بحسب ما  											صنع خيرًا كان أم شرًا" (2كو5: 10). 
*
*
*
*  2  وقال الرب في إنجيل متى " إن   ابن الإنسان سوف يأتي في مجد أبيه مع ملائكته،  وحينئذ يجازي كل واحد بحسب عمله" (متى16: 27).*
*
*
*  3  وقال أيضًا " ومتى جاء ابن الإنسان في مجده وجميع  الملائكة القديسين معه، فحينئذ  يجلس على كرسي مجده. ويجتمع أمامه جميع الشعوب، فيميز بعضهم عن بعض، كما يميز  الراعي الخراف من       	                  	الجداء. فيقيم الخراف عن يمينه والجداء عن يساره ويقول.." (متى25:  31  46) ثم يشرح تفاصيل قضائه العادل: فيمضي هؤلاء إلى عذاب أبدي، والأبرار إلى  حياة أبدية".*
*
*
*   4  ويقول عن نهاية العالم " يرسل ابن الإنسان ملائكته، فيجمعون من ملكوته جميع  المعاثر وفاعلي الإثم، ويطرحونهم في *        أتون النار*.." (متى13: 41، 42). 
*
*
* 
*  5  ويقول  القديس بولس الرسول لتلميذه تيموثاوس".. الرب يسوع المسيح العتيد أن يدين  الأحياء والأموات عند ظهوره وملكوته" (2تى4: 1).*
*
*
*  6  ويقول الرب في   سفر الرؤيا " وها أنا آتي سريعًا وأجرتي معي، لأجازي كل واحد كما  يكون عمله" (رؤ22: 13، 14).*
*  *      *      **​ *  7  ولعل من أسباب قيامه للدينونة، أنه يعرف أعمال كل أحد. وهكذا نجد أنه في رسائله  لملائكة * الكنائس السبع* في آسيا، يقول لكل راعي كنيسة " أنا عارف أعمالك" (رؤ2: 2،  9، 13، 19)، (رؤ3: 1، 8، 15). انظر أيضًا (متى7: 22، 23).*
*
*


----------



## أَمَة (2 يونيو 2013)

نعم يا بنتي المسيح ذكر أنه الديان، واليك هذه الآيات من إنجيل *متى الاصحاح 25*:
 
*31. «وَمَتَى جَاءَ ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ فِي مَجْدِهِ وَجَمِيعُ الْمَلاَئِكَةِ الْقِدِّيسِينَ مَعَهُ فَحِينَئِذٍ يَجْلِسُ عَلَى كُرْسِيِّ مَجْدِهِ.*
http://www.arabchurch.com/ArabicBible/Matthew/25*32. وَيَجْتَمِعُ أَمَامَهُ جَمِيعُ الشُّعُوبِ فَيُمَيِّزُ بَعْضَهُمْ مِنْ بَعْضٍ كَمَا يُمَيِّزُ الرَّاعِي الْخِرَافَ مِنَ الْجِدَاءِ*
http://www.arabchurch.com/ArabicBible/Matthew/25*33. فَيُقِيمُ الْخِرَافَ عَنْ يَمِينِهِ وَالْجِدَاءَ عَنِ الْيَسَارِ.*
http://www.arabchurch.com/ArabicBible/Matthew/25
*34. ثُمَّ يَقُولُ الْمَلِكُ لِلَّذِينَ عَنْ يَمِينِهِ: تَعَالَوْا يَا مُبَارَكِي أَبِي رِثُوا الْمَلَكُوتَ الْمُعَدَّ لَكُمْ مُنْذُ تَأْسِيسِ الْعَالَمِ.*

*41. «ثُمَّ يَقُولُ أَيْضاً لِلَّذِينَ عَنِ الْيَسَارِ: اذْهَبُوا عَنِّي يَا مَلاَعِينُ إِلَى النَّارِ الأَبَدِيَّةِ الْمُعَدَّةِ لِإِبْلِيسَ وَمَلاَئِكَتِهِ.*

*إبن الإنسان* هو *السيد المسيح* وقد أشار الى نفسه بهذا الإسم في أكثر من موضع ولكن لا احب تطويل الإستشهاد من الإنجيل لكي لا أشتت الموضوع. ويشبه البشر الى خراف وجداء لأنه اشار الى نفسه على أنه الراعي الصالح.

وأيضا من إنجيل يوحنا الاصحاح 5 يسوع هو المتكلم: 
*19. فَقَالَ يَسُوعُ لَهُمُ: «الْحَقَّ الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: لاَ يَقْدِرُ الاِبْنُ أَنْ يَعْمَلَ مِنْ نَفْسِهِ شَيْئاً إِلاَّ مَا يَنْظُرُ الآبَ يَعْمَلُ. لأَنْ مَهْمَا عَمِلَ ذَاكَ فَهَذَا يَعْمَلُهُ الاِبْنُ كَذَلِكَ.*
*20. لأَنَّ الآبَ يُحِبُّ الاِبْنَ وَيُرِيهِ جَمِيعَ مَا هُوَ يَعْمَلُهُ وَسَيُرِيهِ أَعْمَالاً أَعْظَمَ مِنْ هَذِهِ لِتَتَعَجَّبُوا أَنْتُمْ.*
*21. لأَنَّهُ كَمَا أَنَّ الآبَ يُقِيمُ الأَمْوَاتَ وَيُحْيِي كَذَلِكَ الاِبْنُ أَيْضاً يُحْيِي مَنْ يَشَاءُ.*
*22. لأَنَّ الآبَ لاَ يَدِينُ أَحَداً بَلْ قَدْ أَعْطَى كُلَّ الدَّيْنُونَةِ لِلاِبْنِ*
*23. لِكَيْ يُكْرِمَ الْجَمِيعُ الاِبْنَ كَمَا يُكْرِمُونَ الآبَ. مَنْ لاَ يُكْرِمُ الاِبْنَ لاَ يُكْرِمُ الآبَ الَّذِي أَرْسَلَهُ.*
*24. «اَلْحَقَّ الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنَّ مَنْ يَسْمَعُ كلاَمِي وَيُؤْمِنُ بِالَّذِي أَرْسَلَنِي فَلَهُ حَيَاةٌ أَبَدِيَّةٌ وَلاَ يَأْتِي إِلَى دَيْنُونَةٍ بَلْ قَدِ انْتَقَلَ مِنَ الْمَوْتِ إِلَى الْحَيَاةِ.*



أرجو أن أكون قد أجبت على سؤال بشكل مرضي لك. 
نعمة الرب يسوع المسيح تكون معك


----------



## Rasha_4 j c (2 يونيو 2013)

*اشكركم من كل اعماق قلبي اخوتي في المسيح:- على مروركم الكريم وعلى اجابتكم الواضحة *

*اوريجانوس المصري ...اشكرك اخي ايات جميلة وواضحة وتدين ايضا الاشخاص الغير مؤمنين بالمسيح وكذلك الفرق البدعة مثل شهود يهوة اللذين يقولون ان السيد المسيح ليس الديان العادل من الكتاب المقدس  *


*أختي الفاضلة أمــة ... انا عندي سؤال بسيط داخل الموضوع نفسه بالنسبة للموضوع من فضلك اذا سمحتي :- *

*بالنسبة لهذه الاية :-*


*31. «وَمَتَى جَاءَ ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ فِي مَجْدِهِ وَجَمِيعُ الْمَلاَئِكَةِ الْقِدِّيسِينَ مَعَهُ فَحِينَئِذٍ يَجْلِسُ عَلَى كُرْسِيِّ مَجْدِهِ.*


*ماذا يعني ابن الانسان ؟؟؟ هل هو الناسوت او الاهوت ؟؟؟*

*وهل الابن يكون بالاهوت او بالناسوت سوف يدين العالم السيد المسيح ؟؟*

*واسفة لو كنت ازعجتكم بأسئلتي ... لكن انا انسانة جديدة بالمسيحية وحابة افهم*


*وتحياتي لكم جميعا *​​​


----------



## amgd beshara (2 يونيو 2013)

> ماذا يعني ابن الانسان ؟؟؟


تعني ان السيد المسيح  له طبيعه بشريه كاملة .. كما انه اللفظ المُستخدم في احدي نبؤات العهد القديم عن المسيا :
*«كُنْتُ أَرَى فِي رُؤَى اللَّيْلِ وَإِذَا مَعَ سُحُبِ  السَّمَاءِ مِثْلُ ابْنِ إِنْسَانٍ أَتَى وَجَاءَ إِلَى الْقَدِيمِ  الأَيَّامِ، فَقَرَّبُوهُ قُدَّامَهُ.
14 فَأُعْطِيَ سُلْطَانًا وَمَجْدًا وَمَلَكُوتًا لِتَتَعَبَّدَ لَهُ  كُلُّ الشُّعُوبِ وَالأُمَمِ وَالأَلْسِنَةِ. سُلْطَانُهُ سُلْطَانٌ  أَبَدِيٌّ مَا لَنْ يَزُولَ، وَمَلَكُوتُهُ مَا لاَ يَنْقَرِضُ.*
دا 7 : 13 - 14 



> هل هو الناسوت او الاهوت ؟؟؟


السيد المسيح له طبيعه واحده و هي طبيعة الله الكلمة المتجسد .. فقد اتحدت الطبيعة البشرية و الطبيعة الالهية في شخص السيد المسيح في اتحاد حقيقي مع احتفاظ كل طبيعة بخواصها .. كمثال : في اتحاد الحديد بالنار هذا اتحاد حقيقي و رغم تأثير النار في الحديد ,  لكن ذلك مع احتفاظ طبيعة النار بخواصها و طبيعة الحديد بخواصها 

و يقول القديس يوحنا الدمشقي : [* و علي نحو ما يتحد اقانيم الثالوث الاقدس بلا اختلاط و يتميزون بلا انفصال , و يعدون - ليس من شأن العدد ان يجري فيهم انقساما او انفصالا او تغييرا او قطعا , لاننا نعرف الها واحدا , الآب و الابن و الروح القدس - ,   فعلي النحو نفسه تكون طبيعتا المسيح . فاذا اتحدتا فهما تتحدان بلا اختلاط , و اذا نفذت احداهما في الاخري فلا يترتب علي ذلك تحويل او تغيير في كليهما , لان كل منهما تحتفظ بخواصها سالمة من التغيير . لذلك فهما تعدان ايضا . و العدد لا يدخل عليهما انفصالا , فإن المسيح واحد و كامل في لاهوته و ناسوته . و العدد لا يكون سبب انفصال او اتحاد , بل اشارة الي كمية المعدودات , امجموعة كانت ام متفرقة .فهي تكون مجموعة اذا قلنا مثلا ان في هذا الحائظ خمسون حجرا , و تكون متفرقة اذا قلنا : في هذا السهل خمسون حجرا مطروحا .* ] (1)

و يقول القديس كيرلس السكندري : [ *لذلك صار الكلمة إنساناً دون أن يكف عن أن يكون ما كان عليه، ولكنه بقى هو الكلمة حتى حينما ظهر في شكلنا.* ] (2)



> وهل الابن يكون بالاهوت او بالناسوت سوف يدين العالم السيد المسيح ؟؟


بطبيعته بعد الاتحاد و القيامه .. سيأتي في مجيئه الثاني في جسد بشريتنا الممجد بمجد قيامته و متحداً بلاهوته 

ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
1 - المائة مقالة في الايمان الارثوذكسي . ص 160
2 - شرح قانون الايمان . اصدار المركز الارثوذكسي للدراسات الابائيه . عظه 55 : 23


----------



## أَمَة (2 يونيو 2013)

Rasha_4 j c قال:


> *أختي الفاضلة أمــة ... انا عندي سؤال بسيط داخل الموضوع نفسه بالنسبة للموضوع من فضلك اذا سمحتي :- *​
> *بالنسبة لهذه الاية :-*​
> 
> *31. «وَمَتَى جَاءَ ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ فِي مَجْدِهِ وَجَمِيعُ الْمَلاَئِكَةِ الْقِدِّيسِينَ مَعَهُ فَحِينَئِذٍ يَجْلِسُ عَلَى كُرْسِيِّ مَجْدِهِ.*​
> ...


​ عبارة "*إبن الإنسان*" موجودة في العهد القديم في وصف المسيح المنتظر كما فهمها اليهود. إقرائي *هنا* للمزيد، وايضا مشاركتي هذه #*6* وهي حديثة جدا..




Rasha_4 j c قال:


> *وهل الابن يكون بالاهوت او بالناسوت سوف يدين العالم السيد المسيح ؟؟*​
> *واسفة لو كنت ازعجتكم بأسئلتي ... لكن انا انسانة جديدة بالمسيحية وحابة افهم*​


 
أهلا وسهلا بك يا ابنتي ولا داعي للإعتذار. أدب اسلوبك يكفي.

*المسيح سيدين العالم كإبن الإنسان* لأنه *هكذا قال* -كما هو مذكور في الآية الي في مشاركتي السابقة- و *إبن الإنسان* هو كلمة الله المتجسد = الله الذي ظهر بالجسد = لاهوت وناسوت.

التجسد لم ينتهِ بموت السيد المسيح. السيد المسيح قام بجسده  وصعد به أيضا ليكون بكر القائمين من الموت، كما قال الكتاب المقدس في:

كورنثوس الأولى الأصحاح 15 العدد 20 : *ولكن الآن قد قام المسيح من الأموات وصار **باكورة الراقدين.*   المعنى:  بكر من قام من رقاد الموت. أي أنه الأول، ونحن من بعده نقوم به.

المسيح سيأتي *كإبن الإنسان بمجده* ليروه كل الناس ويعرفوا انه* هو هو*  ذاته الذي مات على الصليب طواعيا.  

يقول سفر الأعمال الاصحاح الأول أن المسيح صعد بجسده أمام أعين التلاميذ والرسل، وهكذا أيضا سيأتي كما صعد:

*9. وَلَمَّا قَالَ هَذَا ارْتَفَعَ وَهُمْ يَنْظُرُونَ وَأَخَذَتْهُ سَحَابَةٌ عَنْ أَعْيُنِهِمْ.*
*10. وَفِيمَا كَانُوا يَشْخَصُونَ إِلَى السَّمَاءِ وَهُوَ مُنْطَلِقٌ إِذَا رَجُلاَنِ قَدْ وَقَفَا بِهِمْ بِلِبَاسٍ أَبْيَضَ*
*11. وَقَالاَ: «أَيُّهَا الرِّجَالُ الْجَلِيلِيُّونَ مَا بَالُكُمْ وَاقِفِينَ تَنْظُرُونَ إِلَى السَّمَاءِ؟ إِنَّ يَسُوعَ هَذَا الَّذِي ارْتَفَعَ عَنْكُمْ إِلَى السَّمَاءِ سَيَأْتِي هَكَذَا كَمَا رَأَيْتُمُوهُ مُنْطَلِقاً إِلَى السَّمَاءِ».*

يعجبني تعليق القدّيس أغسطينوس على ذلك معلنًا أن الابن المتجسّد هو الذي يدين، حتى لا يرى الأشرار أمجاد اللاهوت، إنّما تقف نظرتهم عند حدود الجسد الذي يظهر مُرهبًا لهم. 

الرب معك


----------



## Mesopotamia (3 يونيو 2013)

الاجابات روعه من اشخاص اروع الرب يحميكم


----------



## Rasha_4 j c (23 يونيو 2013)

سلام المسيح مع الجميع 

انا اشكركم اخوتي في المسيح على الاجابات الرائعة ... لكن هل معنى ان من فعل كلمة يدين يعني انه الديان ... لا طبعا !!!!

شوفوا هذه الاية الاتية :-

فَقَالَ لَهُمْ يَسُوعُ:«الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنَّكُمْ أَنْتُمُ الَّذِينَ تَبِعْتُمُونِي، فِي التَّجْدِيدِ، مَتَى جَلَسَ ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ عَلَى كُرْسِيِّ مَجْدِهِ، تَجْلِسُونَ* أَنْتُمْ أَيْضًا عَلَى اثْنَيْ عَشَرَ كُرْسِيًّا تَدِينُونَ أَسْبَاطَ إِسْرَائِيلَ الاثْنَيْ عَشَرَ.  متى 19 : 28*

*نحن ايضا ندين الاخرين من فعل تدينون !!!!!*


لِتَأْكُلُوا وَتَشْرَبُوا عَلَى مَائِدَتِي فِي مَلَكُوتِي، وَتَجْلِسُوا عَلَى كَرَاسِيَّ *تَدِينُونَ أَسْبَاطَ إِسْرَائِيلَ الاثْنَيْ عَشَرَ». لوقا 22 : 30 *

*مرة اخرى نحن ندين البشر من فعل تدينون اسباط اسرائيل يوم الدينونة كما ذكرت الاية !!!!!*


*أَنْتُمْ حَسَبَ الْجَسَدِ تَدِينُونَ،* أَمَّا أَنَا فَلَسْتُ أَدِينُ أَحَدًا  *يوحنا 8 : 15*


*نحن حسب الجسد ندين الناس !!!!!! من فعل يدين !!!! أليس الله وحده له فعل يدين ؟؟؟!!!!*


*لذلك انا سألت السؤال وراح أسأله مرة ثانية ... اين قال السيد المسيح حرفيا انا الديان ؟؟؟ اريد ان يقول انا الديان وليس من فعل ادين لأن نحن ايضا سندين اسباط بني اسرائيل ؟؟؟؟* 


وشكرا


----------



## ElectericCurrent (24 يونيو 2013)

*بين الفكر الخاص وفكر المسيح المعلن فى الكتاب المقدس*

الاخت   رشا  رجاء   خاص 

فى العقيدة لا مجال  للفكر الشخصي وقبل ان  أقول كلمة  أميز بين الفكر الشخصي    وبين فكر الله المعلن من خلال الوحى الالهى كما سلمه لنا من خلال الكنيسة   


> . لكن هل معنى ان من فعل كلمة يدين يعني انه الديان ... لا طبعا !!!!
> 
> شوفوا هذه الاية الاتية :-
> 
> ...



اختى  أنتى   -دون قصد... قمتى بالخلط بين  مجيئين  للسيد المسيح 
فهو تبارك وتعالى فى مجيئه الاول  آتى إلينا آخذاً    صورة  عبدٍ   ..وإذ وجد فى الهيئة كإنسان وضع  ذاته وأطاع حتى الموت موت الصليب ...  ظلم أما هو فتذلل ..
فالسياق الذى أتى به فى مجيئه الاول مولوداً  من عذراْء هو سياق  الدعة والتواضع والتسامح والدعوة  لكل أحد... 
لكن فى مجيئه الثانى الآتى من السموات هو مجيئ مخوف ومملؤء مجداً لانه *هو سيصنع دينونة على الفجار * ..رسالة بطرس الثانية ورسالة يهوذا ..

دليل ثالث 
[Q-BIBLE]     * رومية الأصحاح 14 العدد 10 وأما أنت فلماذا تدين أخاك؟ أو أنت أيضا لماذا تزدري بأخيك؟ لأننا جميعا سوف نقف أمام كرسي المسيح
 كورنثوس الثانية الأصحاح 5 العدد 10 لأنه لا بد أننا جميعا نظهر أمام كرسي المسيح، لينال كل واحد ما كان بالجسد بحسب ما صنع، خيرا كان أم شرا.
*​ [/Q-BIBLE]

دليل رابع: قيل عنه تبارك وتقدس  
[Q-BIBLE]      تيموثاوس الثانية الأصحاح 4 العدد 8 وأخيرا قد وضع لي إكليل البر، الذي يهبه لي في ذلك اليوم *الرب الديان العادل،​* وليس لي فقط، بل لجميع الذين يحبون ظهوره أيضا.     [/Q-BIBLE]

وهو كما   دعى الناس من خلال تلاميذه الصديقين  ورسله الاطهار فى مجيئه الوديع الاول-لانه مجيئ فى سياق الخدمة المتضعة والبذل  والدعوة الوديعة المتواضعة .. هو أيضاَ سيدينهم من خلال الكنيسة ممثلة *فيهم* كرؤساء أسباط الكنيسة الروحيين .. 
 فقوله 


> أَنْتُمْ حَسَبَ الْجَسَدِ تَدِينُونَ، أَمَّا أَنَا فَلَسْتُ أَدِينُ أَحَدًا يوحنا 8 : 15


[]  يقصد به   الآن   فى هذا الزمان مادام باب التوبة مفتوحاً والدعوة قائمة..
ويقصد انه ليس هو المتسبب المباشر فى  توجيه او دفع الاشخاص للدخول فى دينونة وسقوطهم  مدانين فيها .
أرجوكى نفصل بين الفكر الخاص أو التأملات الذاتية من جهه &وبين فكر  المسيح المتفق عليه فى الكنيسة كلها..
لتكونوا كما أنتم دائما عند حسن وثوقنا فى إتباعكم أسس البحث العلمى .كما يجب.
أما سؤآلكم  * اين   قال المسيح حرفياً انه هو الديان *
فقالها فى الاناجيل الثلاثة ألاولى متى ومرقس ولوقا  ..
[1] قرين  تجليه المبارك أمام ثلاثة شهود عدول من أخص خواصه هم بطرس ويعقوب ويوحنا .. فإبحثي عن حادثة التجلي وإمعنى دراسة نصوصها فتجدي الرب واعداً بمجيئه الثانى للدينونة.[  متى16ايه24مرقس8ايه24لوقا9ايه23 ]
[2]وقالها فى أمثلته الشهيرة عن   صاحب الكرم مع الكرامين الاردياء .. وصاحب البيت مع عبيده الذين كلفهم بالاتجار بالوزنات.. 
[3]وعن  اولئك الذين لم يقترن إيمانهم بالاعمال الفعلية فى نهاية العظة على الجبل  (متى7)..
[4]وقالها فى مت 24 ومر13 ولو21 فى حديثه عن آخر الايام فالرجاء دراستهم جيداً بشئ من التبصر والتعمق بمصاحبة كتب تفسير معتمدة ..
رجاء مراجعة مداخلة رقم2 #ورقم 5# هنا جيدا - ماعليكم من امر.
وتقبلى إحترامنا ومودتنا معطرة بعبير الشكر والإخلاص.
()()()()()()()()()()()()()()()()()()()()()()()()


----------



## أَمَة (24 يونيو 2013)

Rasha_4 j c قال:


> انا اشكركم اخوتي في المسيح على الاجابات الرائعة ... لكن هل معنى ان من فعل كلمة يدين يعني انه الديان ... *لا طبعا* !!!!


 
أختي رشا،
أجبتي بالصواب. طبعا ليس من فعل كلمة يدين يعني انه الديان، ولكن ممكن نقول أن من يدين جعله نفسه ديانا ولكن ليس الديان. لأن كلمة الديان _(__مع ال التعريف)_ هي لله وحده.

الشواهد التي اتيت بها مختلفة في معناها ومضمونها، وسأرد على كل واحد منها على حدة لتوضيح أفضل. 
 


Rasha_4 j c قال:


> شوفوا هذه الاية الاتية :-
> 
> فَقَالَ لَهُمْ يَسُوعُ:«الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنَّكُمْ أَنْتُمُ الَّذِينَ تَبِعْتُمُونِي، فِي التَّجْدِيدِ، مَتَى جَلَسَ ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ عَلَى كُرْسِيِّ مَجْدِهِ، تَجْلِسُونَ* أَنْتُمْ أَيْضًا عَلَى اثْنَيْ عَشَرَ كُرْسِيًّا تَدِينُونَ أَسْبَاطَ إِسْرَائِيلَ الاثْنَيْ عَشَرَ.  متى 19 : 28*
> 
> ...



 
ما قلتيه عن *أننا ندين الآخرين وندين البشر* هو إستنتاج خاطئ، والسبب أنك فسرت الآية على منفصلة عن السياق الذي اتت به. اليك النص المتكامل، من متى 19:
 
27. فَأَجَابَ بُطْرُسُ حِينَئِذٍ: «هَا نَحْنُ قَدْ تَرَكْنَا كُلَّ شَيْءٍ وَتَبِعْنَاكَ. فَمَاذَا يَكُونُ لَنَا؟»
28. فَقَالَ لَهُمْ يَسُوعُ: «الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنَّكُمْ أَنْتُمُ الَّذِينَ تَبِعْتُمُونِي فِي التَّجْدِيدِ مَتَى جَلَسَ ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ عَلَى كُرْسِيِّ مَجْدِهِ تَجْلِسُونَ أَنْتُمْ أَيْضاً عَلَى اثْنَيْ عَشَرَ كُرْسِيّاً تَدِينُونَ أَسْبَاطَ إِسْرَائِيلَ الاِثْنَيْ عَشَرَ.
 
*أولا :* كلام السيد المسيح كان موجها الى الرسل الإثني عشر وهذا واضح في قوله: "تَجْلِسُونَ أَنْتُمْ أَيْضاً عَلَى اثْنَيْ عَشَرَ كُرْسِيّاً" - لسنا نحن جميع المؤمنين.
*ثانيا:* لم يقل السيد المسيح لرسله أنهم سيدينون الآخرين (بشكل عام) أو سيدينون البشر. *كلامه كان محددا *عن مَنْ هم الذين سيدينون: "تَدِينُونَ *أَسْبَاطَ إِسْرَائِيلَ* الاِثْنَيْ عَشَرَ"
*ثالثا: *هذا الوعد بالدينونة كان ردا على سؤال بطرس: «فَمَاذَا يَكُونُ لَنَا؟» هم الرسل الذين تركوا كل شيء دنيوي وتبعوه.
 
أرجوك أن تضغطي على الآيات لتقرَئي المزيد من سياق الحدث، فأنا احاول التقصير في الرد بقدر المستطاع.




Rasha_4 j c قال:


> *أَنْتُمْ حَسَبَ الْجَسَدِ تَدِينُونَ،* أَمَّا أَنَا فَلَسْتُ أَدِينُ أَحَدًا *يوحنا 8 : 15*
> 
> *نحن حسب الجسد ندين الناس !!!!!! من فعل يدين !!!! أليس الله وحده له فعل يدين ؟؟؟!!!! *


 
أبداً! ليس هذا هو المعنى المقصود من الآية. سأضعها في إطار السياق الذي أتت فيه ليتوضح المعنى أكثر:

12. ثُمَّ كَلَّمَهُمْ يَسُوعُ أَيْضاً قَائِلاً: «أَنَا هُوَ نُورُ الْعَالَمِ. مَنْ يَتْبَعْنِي فلاَ يَمْشِي فِي الظُّلْمَةِ بَلْ يَكُونُ لَهُ نُورُ الْحَيَاةِ».
13. فَقَالَ لَهُ الْفَرِّيسِيُّونَ: «أَنْتَ تَشْهَدُ لِنَفْسِكَ. شَهَادَتُكَ لَيْسَتْ حَقّاً».
14. أَجَابَ يَسُوعُ: «وَإِنْ كُنْتُ أَشْهَدُ لِنَفْسِي فَشَهَادَتِي حَقٌّ لأَنِّي أَعْلَمُ مِنْ أَيْنَ أَتَيْتُ وَإِلَى أَيْنَ أَذْهَبُ. وَأَمَّا أَنْتُمْ فلاَ تَعْلَمُونَ مِنْ أَيْنَ آتِي وَلاَ إِلَى أَيْنَ أَذْهَبُ.
15. أَنْتُمْ حَسَبَ الْجَسَدِ تَدِينُونَ أَمَّا أَنَا فَلَسْتُ أَدِينُ أَحَداً.
16. وَإِنْ كُنْتُ أَنَا أَدِينُ فَدَيْنُونَتِي حَقٌّ لأَنِّي لَسْتُ وَحْدِي بَلْ أَنَا وَالآبُ الَّذِي أَرْسَلَنِي.
17. وَأَيْضاً فِي نَامُوسِكُمْ مَكْتُوبٌ: أَنَّ شَهَادَةَ رَجُلَيْنِ حَقٌّ.
18. أَنَا هُوَ الشَّاهِدُ لِنَفْسِي وَيَشْهَدُ لِي الآبُ الَّذِي أَرْسَلَنِي».

كلام السيد المسيح كان موجها الى الفريسيين، وهم الذين يعلموا الشريعة، والمفروض أن يفهموا من هو المسيح، دانوه حسب الجسد، إذ ظنوه إنسانًا مجردًا. لم يدركوا حقيقته أنه كلمة الله وحكمة الله وقوة الله بالرغم من  أعماله التي تشهد بذلك، وتشهد إنه المسيا الموعود به. 

لماذا؟  لأنهم حاولوا قياس الإلهيات بمقاييس بشرية، والروحيات بمقاييس جسدية... أن يعيش أحد حسب الجسد حياة خالية من روح الله، يدين بعيدا عن روح الله دينونة ظالمة لأنها بمقاييس جسدية.

هذا كان المعنى المقصود من " *أَنْتُمْ حَسَبَ الْجَسَدِ تَدِينُونَ* " 
وليس ما فهمتيه " *نحن حسب الجسد ندين الناس !!!!!! من فعل يدين !!!!* " 



Rasha_4 j c قال:


> *لذلك انا سألت السؤال وراح أسأله مرة ثانية ... اين قال السيد المسيح حرفيا انا الديان ؟؟؟*


 
تم الرد على سؤالك في مشاركتي    #*3* ، في الآية 22 من إنجيل يوحنا الاصحاح 5 ، هذا قول السيد المسيح عن نفسه أن كل الدينونة له:

 * لأَنَّالآبَ لاَ يَدِينُ أَحَداً بَلْ قَدْ أَعْطَى كُلَّ الدَّيْنُونَةِ لِلاِبْنِ*


السيد المسيح قال أن كل الدينونة له. أفلا يكفي هذا.

أكرر قوله ....  *الآب أعطى كُلَّ الدينونة للإبن.*

 ما معنى *كُلَّ  الدينونة!*

أختي رشا، إسمحي لي بتعليق بسيط . صيغة سؤالك تذكر بسؤال الإخوة المسلمين الذي تعبنا من سماعه، وهو: "أين قال المسيح أنا الله اعبدوني؟". لماذا؟!

*أرجوك *واكرر* أرجوك أ*عيدي قراءة مشاركتي المذكورة بأكملها وافهمي معنى كلام السيد المسيح عن مجيئه الثاني، ولا تكوني مثل الفريسيين الذي تمسكوا بالحرف لأنهم حكموا بالجسد ... تذكري أن الحرف يميت والروح يحيي.








Rasha_4 j c قال:


> *لأن نحن ايضا سندين اسباط بني اسرائيل ؟؟؟؟*


اكرر لأن في التكرار فائدة....* لا!!* لسنا نحن من سيدين اسباط بني اسرائيل بل الرسل لأنهم وهم البسطاء تركوا كل شيء في العالم وتبعوا المسيح وحملوا البشارة الى أنحاء العالم ونشروها بدمائهم الزكية، في حين أن اسباط اسرائيل دانوه بالجسد وحكموا عليه بالموت.


----------

